# Sleeve Hitch



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

Does anybody know what a 757.252313 Sleeve Hitch is? It looks like it will fit the current GT series.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Paul, I am bumping this back up to the top some the other members can get a looksee and get you an answer.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul

That's the one I have on mine. Bought it in 2000 to fit on my GT. Mine is the year before the GT3000 (green) They were 22hp kohlers and sold as GT. Don't see any reason why it wouldn't fit the 3000 and 5000.

IIRC, they changed this hitch for the GT5000 as the GT5000 doesn't have a lift assist spring already mounted on the tractor. I think this type sleeve hitch for the GT5000 came with an assist spring and used a different model #. The hitch itself will fit though, and if you were to adapt an actuator, you wouldn't need to worry about the spring.


----------

